# Band Saw Boxes



## LL Woodworks (Mar 6, 2013)

These are great fun for a change of pace from furniture making  and pen making.  The taller is made from some very old mesquite wood; it took a lot of sanding, epoxy, filler and more sanding to fill some of the character is this board, thus allowing its transformation into this box;  and the shorter one is made of cherry. The drawer handles are figured maple.


----------



## longbeard (Mar 6, 2013)

Those are nice looking boxes. I like the Mesquite, nice touch with the handles.


----------



## dbledsoe (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the inside of one of the drawers? I'm curious about how the drawers are made while preserving the drawer face.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice boxes, gonna have to try em someday.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 6, 2013)

beautiful work


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 6, 2013)

dbledsoe said:


> Do you have a picture of the inside of one of the drawers? I'm curious about how the drawers are made while preserving the drawer face.



I'll post one later - but the front and back are actually cut off (1/4" to 1/2" thick depending on design and preference) the drawer's inside is then cut out with a band saw, the front and back are then re-attached to the drawer (after the drawer inside has been sanded).


----------



## dbledsoe (Mar 6, 2013)

LL Woodworks said:


> dbledsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a picture of the inside of one of the drawers? I'm curious about how the drawers are made while preserving the drawer face.
> ...



Makes perfect sense. Thanks a lot. Something new to try.


----------



## pensbydesign (Mar 6, 2013)

nice boxes always wanted to try this glued up some blocks that's as far as it whent


----------



## johncrane (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice work Lynn!!


----------



## holmqer (Mar 6, 2013)

Great looking boxes, someday I'll give this a try. Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2013)

I always liked making boxes, your not limited by design or function, and can flow with the wood itself. Very impressive pieces !!!   Jim  S


----------



## markgum (Mar 6, 2013)

great looking boxes.  I've done a 1 drawer, now to work on a 3 drawer.  might have to borrow your design.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful boxes, nice design,


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful band saw boxes! Like the shapes, choice of wood specially the handles which added a great contrast. Looking forward for more...they are quite addicting.

_____________________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## toyotaman (Mar 7, 2013)

Love those boxes.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 7, 2013)

I just this week was introduced to one of those.  A lot simpler design.  As soon as I get a couple new blades for my saw I am gonna make a few of those.

Nice ones


Phil


----------



## butchf18a (Mar 8, 2013)

You have done a nice job, however when you borrow someone elses designs it is proper to give them credit. As I too have made the exact same designs I know they are not original to you. 

Credit goes to: Lois Keener Ventura, "Building Beautful Boxes With Your Band Saw", ISBN	1558705228, 9781558705227
Her second b.ook "Sculpted Band Saw Boxes: Design, Inspiration & Construction", is equally outstanding.

When I sell mine, the info card that accompanies the piece describes the materials and also credits her design. If you had an original design and others "borrowed" it claiming originality you would be justifiably upset.


----------

